# Tyres for C2C Challange



## BigCol (1 Jun 2009)

Hi All

I am new to cycling (not sat on a bike for 15 years).

I recently agreed to undertake the C2C challenge (Whitehaven - Sunderland route) with some colleagues from work, primarily to raise money for charity but also to try and get fit (I am VERY unfit at the moment!!)

My question is: I have invested in a Giant XTC3 HT MTB which I am very pleased with. As I am cycling a 30 mile round trip to work as part of my training, I replaced the knobbly tyres with some Conti Top Contact tyres which make the commute to work far more comfortable.

Would it be OK to use these tyres on the C2C challenge? (nb we are NOT planning to go on the difficult routes eg, Old Coach Road).

I paid quite a lot for the Top Contacts (£80 for the pair) so I don't really want to buy others if I don't have to but I am concerned that these tyres may not give me enough grip on some of the tracks.

Any advice would be extremely welcomed (and also any tips on how much training I need to do for the C2C would also be welcomed!!).

Thanks........


----------



## calfus (1 Jun 2009)

When do you plan to do this challenge because if your unfit it might be worth getting fit before you that long journey...

I plan to do the St Bees Head to Whitby but nowhere near fit enough, so it will be next year. I have to re-train because of 3 years off cycling with knee trouble and they have to be strong.


----------



## BigCol (1 Jun 2009)

I'm planning the ride in mid-September.

The hardest part of training so far is getting used to the saddle.

I can manage the 30 mile round trip to work (which includes some reasonable hills) but if I do that more than twice a week, the saddle starts to really hurt!!


----------



## pedalpusher (1 Jun 2009)

I would invest in a decent saddle. I have two bikes both with WTB saddles and they are great. I did try a broader saddle (size: Fat Arse), and a gel-filled saddle cover (which slipped around a lot, and was probably more trouble than it's worth). You could also try a suspension seatpost such as USE which I have on my hardtail commuter. However, as with every gadget, it's one more thing that can fail.

I have a WTB Rocket V saddle on my full susser and never notice it - a bit like a good referee. I regularly do 30-40 miles off road on uneven towpaths and 15-20 milers with decent hills.

Good luck on the ride.


----------



## Steve Austin (1 Jun 2009)

get the best shorts you can afford. Endura make good reliable shorts, and find a saddle that does not hurt for a start. 

I used to live in Sunderland and would regularly ride the C2C as far west as i fancied and then ride back. that end of it is bridleway mostly and easily rideable on them tyres. In September it will have been dry for months so it will be rock hard and i would ride it on well pumped up semi slick mtb tyre.

good luck with the ride!


----------



## BigCol (1 Jun 2009)

Thanks for all the advice.

My bike came with a WTB Silverado Race saddle which I think is pretty decent and I am wearing Shimano XTR shorts which offer reasonable cushioning.

I suspect that it's the 21 stone of weight I am carrying (although it was 22 stone 5 weeks ago and is still falling) and the fact that I was 15 when I last rode a bike.

I will give the Silverado a couple more weeks just to see if it is my backside that just needs to get used to it. If not, I will look at alternative shorts/saddles.

On the tyre front, when you say that "_i would ride it on well pumped up semi slick mtb tyre_", does the Top Contact tyre come under the semi-slick category or should I be looking to invest?

Thanks


----------



## mickthegreek (15 Jun 2009)

I recently invested in a set of Conti Travel Contacts (these definately count as semi-slick and are 26 x 1.75 in size) pumped up hard for the road sections and let out a little psi when on loose ground and the knobbly edges at the rim make just enough contact with the rough stuff.

Highly recommended - 1 year puncture guarantee, inner tubes and tyres for £32 delivered from Merlin Cycles.


----------



## barneybear (11 Oct 2009)

I did it (ina day) on slicks this year with no problem at all


----------



## daveyrunner (13 Oct 2009)

Cor your well ard Barney

I did it with my girlfriend in June and neither of us did any training for it and as long as long asyou can go at a pace that suits you and not some whippet on 2 wheels (Barney) you shoud be fine

D


----------

